# Naja ein Neuling^^



## Triala (5. April 2008)

hi leute ich bin der manuel aus österreich und 17 jahre

hab jz mal ein vid im inet gesehen und schon vor ein bis 2 jahren mit dem gedanken gespielt trialer zu werden, nur leider konnte ich keinen in meiner umgebung finden=( dürft ja noch "exotisch" sein.

also zu meinen anforderungen an das bike.
wenn möglich mit sattel wenn nicht auch egal, mag die 20 zöller lieber und ich denk für anfänger auch besser oder?
bin 176cm und wiege 73 kg(sollte das was ausmachen)
will in der stadt als auch natur "herumhupfn"^^
und wenns geht unter 500 euro liegen gern auch gebraucht(falls das wegen den belastungen zu empfehlen ist)=) also von zusammenstellung nicht abgeneigt

also sollte was noch anstehn was ihr mir zu dem thema sagen könnt dann keine hemmungen bin für alle tips dankbar.

aja und noch eine frage, also ich hab denk ich mal kein schlechten gleigewichtssinn DH-skateboarden, slackline balancieren...(sollt das iwie dazu beitragen)
wie lange benötige ich so im durchschnitt für die basics und wenn ja welche sind diese.

welche protektoren sind wichtig und welche gut(empfehlungen)

ok fragen über fragen die hoffentlich gerne beantwortet werden können =)
hab sufu schon probiert aber zu den fragen konkret nix gefunden.

gruß aus österreich manuel


----------



## Sherco (5. April 2008)

1.Was anfangs besser ist solltest du für dich entscheiden,am besten mal testen.


2.Ohne sattel ist zwecks bewegungsfreiheit schon ein muss

3.Gleichgewichtssinn ist immer gut

4.Besser was gutes gebraucht,als was schlechtes neu

5.Protektoren sind ausser Helm/handschuhe nicht zu empfehlen,sie schränken die bewegungsfreiheit zu stark ein.

6. die basics lernst du in ein paar wochen (backwheelhop,versetzen etc)


hoffe ich konnte dir ein wenig helfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monty98 (5. April 2008)

faszinierend...


dass du gleich heißt wie ich und aus österreich kommst...

msn, icq?


----------



## Triala (5. April 2008)

und was ist deiner meinung nach gscheid?? bei gebrauichten sachen kenn mich leider nicht aus aber wie siehts mit montys aus machen die gute bikes??

ja danke für di antwort!=)


----------



## Monty98 (5. April 2008)

gebraucht is gut
monty auch


----------



## Triala (5. April 2008)

ja aber was ist gebraucht gut??
sind dellen schlimm im rahmen??
welche montys sind gut und günstig


----------



## Sherco (5. April 2008)

dellen sind anfangs nicht schlimm,allerdings bedeutet eine Delle natürlich material schwäche.

Was für ein baujahr hat das monty denn?

Ansich ist monty sonst ganz okay.


----------



## Triala (6. April 2008)

also hab da ein monty im auge 20er und 07 baujahr 400 euro, ausn bazar
nur halt würd ich vorher gern mal so ein teil probieren nur ist das sicher ned leicht wegen schaden und so.
aja das monty hat keine schäden

gruß manuel


----------



## Triala (6. April 2008)

denkt ihr das eventuell sich ein bike mit gebrauchten komponenten besser macht als ein "billigeres" neues bike??
denk da so an "alten rahmen gabel, dafür neue kurbel neue laufräder und so.

haben die Neuen laufräder um 40 euronen auch schon einen freilauf eingebaut??

wie weiss ich das der rahmen für 20 und nicht für 26 zoll ist ??

danke schonmal an alle dir mir bis jz geholfen haben


----------



## mr.mütze (6. April 2008)

also bei 20igern ist hinten in der nabe kein freilauf der sitzt vorne auf der kurbel. ob die rahmen für 26 oder 20 sind steht manchmal dabei oder man erkennt das an der geo. 

zu gebraucht oder neu ich hab mir alles gebraucht gekauft nur halt kurbeln und freilauf neu sonst alles gebraucht und habe zu schluss für alles so um die 700 euro geblecht. es kommt halt drauf an wo man es bekommt und wie der verkäufer mit sich reden lässt. so kann man sich ein rad auf bauen das sehr gut ist und nicht viel kostet. wem ein paar kratzer nicht stören für den ist das ne gute lösung finde ich.

gruß marcel


----------



## Triala (6. April 2008)

was sind gute marken ?? wie gesagt kenn mich da ned wirklich aus.

also welche kurbel und bremsen empfiehlt ihr für den anfang??
räder, als uch gabel wär interessant.
ich les mich schon die ganze zeit ein aber komm eifach nicht dahinter was jz wirklich gut ist und was nicht.

also aufbau eines 20" was benötige ich alles??
und kann man auch einen kurzen vorbau drauf baun oder gibts da negative eigenschaften?

gruß manuel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triala (6. April 2008)

wie findet ihr bionic rahmen?? den Rahmen 20" 1005 BIONIC 
halten die was aus sind ja ziemlich günstig mit 185 euronene
und denk mal fürn anfng ned schlecht andere fragen könnt ihr dem oberen antwort entnehmen =)


----------



## KermitB4 (6. April 2008)

An Schonern kann ich dir noch Schienbeinschoner wärmstens ans Herz legen: RB-Design, TSG, Speedstuff, ....

MFG


----------



## Sherco (6. April 2008)

das bionic ist für den anfang ein gutes bike. 
Parts und so gibts günstig bei Monty-bikes.de

Bremsen sollten magura hs33 sein


----------



## Katze (6. April 2008)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> An Schonern kann ich dir noch Schienbeinschoner wärmstens ans Herz legen: RB-Design, TSG, Speedstuff, ....
> 
> MFG



Und ich wiederhole es nocheinmal:

Schienbeinschoner sind ein Muss als Anfänger. Und natürlich ein Helm!


----------



## ravyGER (6. April 2008)

zuminstest hinten eine hs 33 , vorn find ich scheibe besser.

ich fahr mit schienbeinschonern und einem kleinen rückenprotektor.
bin damit in keinster weise in meiner bewegnung eingeschränkt.

würde zumindest die schienbeinschoner jedem ans herz legen der seine beine wiedererkennen will nach nem guten trainingstag


----------



## Triala (6. April 2008)

^^ ok schienbeinschoner werd ich mir dann mal checken.
welche scheibe ist gut ?? viele bikes sind ja mit hope ausgestattet oder??
aberist am anfang ne scheibe nicht "gefährlicher" von wegen verbiegen oder so??
aja kann ich auch eine "normales" laufrad nehmen ohne löcher?? snd ja billiger. 
also zur gabel die elende frage starr oder mit kleinem federweg??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KermitB4 (6. April 2008)

Gabel - starr
Felgen - egal ob mit oder ohne Löcher
Bremsen - Magura HS33 oder V-Brakes sind fürn Anfang die beste Wahl
Scheiben - Hope Mono Trial Bremse


----------



## Triala (6. April 2008)

ok danke jz hab ich denk ich mal alles=)
nur jz kommt die frage noch auf die es ankommt^^
was benötige ich alles für den zusammen bau eines bikes??(komponenten)
weil ich möcht mir wenn schon gleich alles bestelln und leida weiss ich nicht was ich alles benötige!

vorbau
lenker
rahmen
.
.
.

aja und halten gabeln um 76 genau so wie ne teurere gabel nur das halt schwerer is?

ok das wars denk ich dann mal fürs erste.

danke nomal an alle

edit: es gibt ja soviele hs33 welche soll ich denn da nehmen?? @http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Categories.aspx?CategoryID=567


----------



## KermitB4 (6. April 2008)

Tu dir einfach den gefallen und kauf dir für den Anfang ein komplettes Bike und spar dir die Schrauberei. Kann ja auch eine etwas schlechtere Ausstattung besitzen, die du dann nach und nach aufrüsten kannst.

Schau mal im Verkaufe-Thread nach und poste mal im Suche-Thread.

MFG


----------



## NOS-Trial (6. April 2008)

Vorbau
Lenker
Rahmen
Steuersatz
Halteschellen
Halteschrauben
Kettenspanner
Unterbodenschutz
Gabel
Vorbau
Griffe
VR
VR-Mantel
VR-Schlauch
HR
HR-Mantel
HR-Schlauch
Felgenband
Ritzel
Tretlager
Tretlagerschrauben
Freilaufritzel
Kurbeln
Pedale
Kette
VR-Bremse
HR-Bremse


ich hoffe mal es fehlt nix

ist ne ganze Menge zeugs...

am anfang ist ein komplett-Bike gebraucht/neu aufjedenfall einfacher


----------



## KermitB4 (6. April 2008)

und viel billiger, als alles neu zu kaufen!


----------



## hst_trialer (6. April 2008)

NOS-Trial schrieb:


> Vorbau
> Lenker
> Rahmen
> Steuersatz
> ...



wo baust du die 2 vorbauten hin??? voreinander hintereinander oder gar übereinander..?


----------



## Triala (6. April 2008)

naja wahrscheinlich wirds eh ein komplett bike=)
aba der bionic rahmen ist doch so schön

tips welche bikes gut sind fürn anfang in 20"??
das monty magura??


----------



## Sherco (6. April 2008)

das magura bietet wirklich nur für den anfang spaß,danach sollte es etwas "besseres" sein.

Das Monty pro zum beispiel,ist nicht sehr teuer und hat ganz gute parts.

Ansonsten halt mal mit einem bionic probieren.

Kann dir die Monty pro parts nur empfehlen,sind sehr günstig.


----------



## Triala (6. April 2008)

was ist das negatice an dem bike?
also würd mir dann später mal nen bionic rahmen cheken, oder gibts auh komplett bionics??

sind 400 fürs magura gerechtfertigt hätt da eins im auge ausn forum

was sollte später ersetzt werden??

edit: meinst du das pro auf monty-bikes.de um 500?? das is ja für kinder:/ und das andere übersteigt etwas mein budget^^


----------



## HeavyMetal (6. April 2008)

> also bei 20igern ist hinten in der nabe kein freilauf der sitzt vorne auf der kurbel



krass, da hab ich ja ein 20 zoll...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.mütze (6. April 2008)

ok dann kann man das nicht so genau sagen


----------



## Triala (6. April 2008)

sry falls ich frag aber hat schon jemand was zu meiner letzen antwort geschrieben??
mir wird iwie nix angezeigt bis auf meine vorletzte 

also wenn doch dann bitte nomal posten  

nagut ich geh dann mal pennen bin ja schon müde  
gut nacht ans forum 

gruß manuel


----------



## NOS-Trial (6. April 2008)

An dem Monty Magura wirst leider nich allzulange spass haben...
da du am Monty Magura nach kurzer Zeit alles aufrüsten müsstest.

Von daher wäre es einfacher gleich ein Monty Pro zu kaufen - oder etwas gebrauchtes...


----------



## Triala (7. April 2008)

thx für die "nochmalige" antwort.
was für ein bike wäre jz zum anfangen super unter 600??
warum ist das magura nicht so gut?? hab ein angebot um 400!

gruß manuel


----------



## mr.mütze (7. April 2008)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=102694&sort=1&cat=all&page=1

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=96497&sort=1&cat=all&page=2

was ist mit denen?


----------

